# Balsams: 12/31/2010



## riverc0il (Dec 29, 2010)

It has been on my to do list for years. Friday is the day! My vouchers and deals are all blacked out this week. $45 holiday rate, FTW! Trees are on the agenda for sure. Dare I hope for fresh tracks five days after the storm? If not, no worries. The trip is meant as an exploratory adventure off the beaten path.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2010)

Curious to hear what it's like.  I've been up there to visit the hotel for work, but didn't get that much of a look at the ski area.  For some reason I have this impression that it's like a mini Bretton Woods with more snow.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Dec 30, 2010)

Pics, pretty plz!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 30, 2010)

hrstrat57 said:


> Pics, pretty plz!


You got it.

Oops, I replied with my other post in the wrong thread!


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm also looking forward to your trip report.  They have one of the more generous deals in the SkiNH 4th grade pass book, so I'm eyeing up a family trip at the end of January.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 31, 2010)

Take pics. I love the place but I love little mellow places like mt abram ect.......

Go over to the bar for one coctail before heading out, It's a pretty cool little bar.


----------

